# My R34 GT Project



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi guys,
I'm a newbie here, but I've been looking around you web for a while and finally decided to register. I hope it's cool for me to join coz I'm not from the UK but i used to study there for 6-7 years and i still go there time to time. I own a yellow Skyline R34 in Thailand and I'd love to talk&share information about skyline! 
Anyway my R34 I've had it for almost 5 years now, right now it's in a garage being modify. Here are some photos of my R34 and i'll post more photos when it's done, hopefully in 2 weeks time.
And Nice to meet you all.

This is the Pic of it before









With my friend's V-Spec2









This is right now


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wow! Major project. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

It looks very nice. Aer this genuine Nismo Parts?

Cheers


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

joker69 said:


> It looks very nice. Aer this genuine Nismo Parts?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, they are genuine custom made parts from my own design with a C-west front bumper + Nismo bonnet that's why i call it Bom's R34 GT Project lol


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

looks stunning mate.


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.
I love the fenders. 
I know in Bankok they make alot custom fiber parts. I bought a rare wide body kit for my BNR32 2 years ago also carbon hood for my BNR34.

The clean shop that is doing the work; it is seems from the pictures they do alot of custom work including the custom flares on the Benz. I would appreacite thier contact information... if possible ( [email protected] )

Goodluck with Bom's R34 GT Project.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice car. Don't worry about not being from the UK. I am from Texas
and I live in Japan, but I still feel quite @ home here on the forum. A
great attitude goes a long way here, share and learn from the forum.


----------



## sweepy125 (Feb 2, 2007)

where in thailand are you from mate my wife is from chai nat but she lived for 5 years in pattaya


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

sweepy125 said:


> where in thailand are you from mate my wife is from chai nat but she lived for 5 years in pattaya


sorry for late reply.. I'm from bangkok ^_^


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

turbomystic said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> I love the fenders.
> I know in Bankok they make alot custom fiber parts. I bought a rare wide body kit for my BNR32 2 years ago also carbon hood for my BNR34.
> 
> ...


IF u want custom made aeroparts, you gotta book a queue and leave your car there for at least two months+.. 
There are many rare body parts here i can show you some pic if i know what car you'd like to see.


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

*update*

More update photos - 80% of the exterior are done.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That looks awesome,really perfect(apart from the color,im not a fan of yellow cars,but ok,it even looks good in yellow):bowdown1: :wavey:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

That looks awesome Bom, very well done.

Whats the engine spec?


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

My friends R34 in Thailand


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank guys.. I'll post more photos of it when it's completely done. Hope u guys don't mind me posting pics of my friends car from over here in Thailand. Plz if you have any suggest on my and my friends car feel free to post it up. It's nice to get comments + suggestion from people in other countries too ^_^
thank again guys

Here's pics of my friend Supra but sadly he's sold it =(


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

fcukin hell, you boys dont mess about do you! the supra and black 34 are amazing!!


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

I love the black R34 looks like sunline front fenders, do luck front bar and skirts with r tune bonnet and sard looking carbon wing. Good work. Your car looks like the full sunline kit which is on the NAMS R34GTR. If possible post some more pics of the black one, looks like a great combo


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks great! Show us some more pics of your body shop's custom work, it looks like they are excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Fantastic. That big spoiler looks actually badass!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

GT51R said:


> I love the black R34 looks like sunline front fenders, do luck front bar and skirts with r tune bonnet and sard looking carbon wing. Good work. Your car looks like the full sunline kit which is on the NAMS R34GTR. If possible post some more pics of the black one, looks like a great combo


There you go


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

MY friend's RX8


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

I can edit my post for some reason.. so i guess i just gotta add this pic here


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi there,
usualy I don't like black R34s but this one looks quiet impressive!
Same to the RX8 ! You've got some good comapany over there 
Concerning your R34 - The Front looks ok but I'm not a fan of "wanna be" GTR conversions. But looks ok


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

SmigzyGTR said:


> That looks awesome Bom, very well done.
> 
> Whats the engine spec?


soon to be RB28 after the whole aero part are done


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

My other friend's R34 GT Project.. I'll also post more pics once it's complete.
If u wonder why i have many friends.... it's because we are all from the same car club in Thailand lol.


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

mate your car looks stunning and great pics


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW! Really nice cars! I like your yellow & black combo.
That black R34 is sick!!! Keep up with good work and keep posting those pics :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

nice car, and very very nice friend's cars...
show us more


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

you all have great cars, that supra has the interior of a spaceship or something and looks like you could land a plane on all of your spoilers lol, they seem to fit the cars though


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

very nice cars mate. you boys much struggle alot with high temps all year round.

would love to have my car out on your toll roads from bkk to chonburi! try and break some personal records(or the car! lol)


----------



## gathens (Dec 8, 2005)

very nice conversions. the black one is a gtt as well right?
I come very often in thailand so if i am coming next month i will contact you.


----------



## J-spec Calle (Aug 17, 2005)

You have PM


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Great. I've secretly loved yellow ever since I had a yellow Celica GT4... You guys have some really nice cars there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

hey man the supra and r34s were superb!!


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

BenGTR said:


> Hi there,
> usualy I don't like black R34s but this one looks quiet impressive!
> Same to the RX8 ! You've got some good comapany over there
> Concerning your R34 - The Front looks ok but I'm not a fan of "wanna be" GTR conversions. But looks ok


Oh don't worry, it's not a GTR conversion... that's why i called it a GT Project. not a GTR Project as u can see it's wider than standard GTRs:chuckle: I'll put up more photos once the TOMEI RB28 is in it


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

...........................Fantastic..........................


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

P.S. I have a GTR myself but it's a standard so i didn't post any pic up - understand that car price here is Thailand are way expensive than many countries due to high% of car tax . So many of the GTR owners leave it standard or a little modify to the engine.. But on the other hand.. the GTT - GTS with RB26 engine here are used for racing etc... 
The SECOND HAND price of R34 in Thanland is - R34 GTR US$ 140,000+
R34 GTR V-Spec2 US$ 155,000+
R34 GTR M Spec Nur US$ 240,000+
R34 GTT US$ 85,000+
R33 GTR US$ 78,000+
R34 Nismo Z-Tune US$ 380,000 (We only have one in Thanland)


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

f*ck me you guys have some serious machinery out there, is that your z-tune?


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

Great pics , mate saw some nice cars when i was there ... but Hong Kong !!!

I like the yellow 34


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

goddam! those prices are shocking


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Those prices are insane 

Somebody in government must be making a nice profit from imported cars....


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

Kanzen said:


> Those prices are insane
> 
> Somebody in government must be making a nice profit from imported cars....


Yeah lol... a Ferrari F430 here costs US$ 700,000
F430 convertable US$ 760,000
Enzo US$ 2,700,000
Mclaren SLR US$ 2,550,000


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm sure those that can afford the top end cars have the right connections so that they don't pay the official price 

Still, at least beer is cheap


----------



## Bom (Oct 11, 2007)

More R34


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Please, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

wow nice cars and pics dude , thanks allot .. Goodluck


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I forget, its like 100% Duty in Malaysia correct? isnt this why prices are so high ?

While i was there i remember seeing a few very nice sports cars, but normally owned by people that know people and so dont have to pay full duty etc 

Anyway nice to see another Z-tune outside Japan!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry to take out this old thread from the box, but well I could hit my self for overlooking this one . . .

Guys thoses wide body conversions are what I was looking for so long now, I mean I love Thrusts sunline wide body R34, but allways wanted to see what the kit does in Black or white . . . absolute stunning.

So by the way, our friends from Thailand, could someone please put up some nice pics of widebodied (JTCC-style) japanese performance cars. I am looking for pics of a 2001 Soarer (Lexus SC430) with JTCC body kit.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Are you looking for the ones that are here in Malaysia? The GTT with the custom JGTC kit and the supra/soarer JGTC?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> Are you looking for the ones that are here in Malaysia? The GTT with the custom JGTC kit and the supra/soarer JGTC?


Sorry can`t remember where I saw them, could have been the ones you mention . . . I saw a picture a while back in a japanese car mag. JTCC (GT500) wide body kit on an SC430 , all silver , looked the nuts, didn`t buy the mag thought, should have . . shame!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

are you guys selling Cocaine for a living ???
fcuk me you guys have great cars


----------

